# WS-55711 picture alignment with screen



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Mits WS-55711. I picked it up from a person who lives in an upstairs apt. In the process of sliding it down the carpeted stairs, my partner dropped it the equivilent of 8" (1 stair). I can't be sure if this caused the problem but when I got it home, the left edge of the picture is a little discolored. I pulled the screen and looked inside to find that the projected picture edge is right on the left edge of the screen while the right edge is over laping into the inside of the cabinet by about 2+ inches or more. If I could recenter the picture it should be fine. The convergence is good for the whole picture. I tried putting washers under the CRT gun assembly to shift the picture back the other direction but it did not seem to make any difference.

Any help you might be able to provide as to what the problem is and how to fix it would be greatly appreciated. I have tried to upload a couple of pictures to show what I am talking about:



free photo hosting


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Post an image of a convergence pattern and of a white field pattern. My guess is that you have some aged phosphors and that the drop did nothing.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for the reply,

Here is a convergence pattern:


pic upload


Not sure at how to do the white field pattern you were asking for. There is no overlap on the left hand side but plenty of picture overlap on the right hand side so that if centered with the tv screen, the anomoly would not show. 

Hope this helps,

Thanks,


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Many test disks available will have a white field as well as many other useful patterns. If you want to identify purity problems like this you will need the right patterns. It looks like there is no misconvergence nor focus problem on that side, so the drop is not the issue. It is hard to tell if there is any color issue with the convergence pattern.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

From the images you first posted it looks like there is significant phohsphor aging. Look into the lenses with a flashlight with the set off and see if you can see aging patterns in the three tubes.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, sorry to take so long getting back to you..

Here are some pictures I took of the guns and where the image prjected on the inside of the cabinet, left side and right side.


photo hosting sites


photo storage


upload pics


upload


photo storage

As you can see, I removed the lenses. They were all clean and there didn't appear to be much burn in on the guns.

Regards,


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, hope your still out there somewhere:wave: 

I used a Avira dvd to get some more illistrations of my edge discoloration problem. I found that the discoloration was virtually invisable with a red and green screen and showed up the most with a blue screen.
I looked into the lense at the blue gun but could not see any discoloration on the gun it's self (it was a pure blue all around the edges of the gun as well as all other areas of the phospers of the blue gun.


upload


pic hosting


picture sharing


pic upload

I couldn't show the red and green field pictures because the camera flash washed out the picture but as mentioned above, there was vertually no discoloration on the tv screen with those two colors displayed.

I'm thinking that there must be some obstruction that barely interferes with the projection of the blue lense to the left edge of the tv screen but I really can't identify it.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Gil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Your phosphors are worn unevenly. No fix other than replacing CRTs.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK, Thank you for your response. I was hoping it was an obstruction of the blue gun or an alignment issue because as I stated earlier, when looking directly into the blue gun, I could not see any dark spots on any edge of the tube/gun. Obviously, it is not cost effective and probably not possible to even find a gun to replace it with so I will just live with it. 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------

